# Does anyone value nbadraft.net anymore?



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I just looked at the mock draft at nbadraft.net and all I can do it laugh.

Do any of you place any value in what they say?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The only reason I might go there is because they update their 2009 mock more readily.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I take a look every once in a while, but I don't give any mock draft any particular credence. I've never noticed any season-long, ongoing mock to be especially accurate. Then you can add that a mock can have different goals (showing off expertise of what teams should do; predicting what teams will do; a simple list of best players; etc.), and the fact that every wrong pick can ruin each pick afterward, and it's a losing game. For fun, sure. General reference, why not. Definitive--even somewhat definitive--answers, no.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> The only reason I might go there is because they update their 2009 mock more readily.


precisely

i won't say anything further because i said bad things about nbadraft the last time their site was brought up and people started throwing rotten eggs at me


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

TM said:


> precisely
> 
> i won't say anything further because i said bad things about nbadraft the last time their site was brought up and people started throwing rotten eggs at me


TM, people just don't like you. It had nothing to do with what you said. That was just a convenient excuse.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The only reason I go there is to see whose on the radar for drafts. As far as player analysis or even range of pick I don't even notice. It's just a list of people to keep an eye on...


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I'll check it every now and then to see players who are on the radar, like GT, and I also value their draft history a ton. Their analysis and stuff is worthless though in my opinion.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I agree that its not completely useless... and if you want to convince people that a guy like Qyntel Woods is the next Dr. J, it can be a valuable resource.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> The only reason I go there is to see whose on the radar for drafts. As far as player analysis or even range of pick I don't even notice. It's just a list of people to keep an eye on...


That's pretty much how I handle it too.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> I just looked at the mock draft at nbadraft.net and all I can do it laugh.
> 
> Do any of you place any value in what they say?


Not really. If not for their 2009 mock and draft history pages (which I could just as easily get off Wikipedia these days), I probably wouldn't go there at all.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> TM, people just don't like you. It had nothing to do with what you said. That was just a convenient excuse.


fair enough


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont visit much these days. Draftexpress is better - but NBADraft.net is ok for keeping tabs.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

they have good write ups on different levels ofeach players games, generally decent comparisons & info.

the mocks are not good, but the player info is worth it.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

man that place used to be the draft bible now its a joke


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Deshawn Stevenson 

NBA Comparison: Michael Jordan


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Like someone said earlier, I just use it to see which players are on the radar for the draft. Since I saw them compare Adam Morrison to Larry Bird I knew that site was a joke.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

It's not the worst mock draft site out there, but ironically that site went downhill as soon as it started charging people for stuff.

There are just too many college players out there and that site gives a good wrap up on most of them. Of course, the comparisons and the "ratings" are a joke, but the gist of it is right. Like they wouldn't call Adam Morrison athletic or say that Tyrus Thomas is a good shooter, sometimes that's enough for the average hoop fan.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Priest said:


> man that place used to be the draft bible now its a joke


I think most of us with 2003 registration dates in this forum are here because of nbadraft.net.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I think most of us with 2003 registration dates in this forum are here because of nbadraft.net.


I think that's how I found this site.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'm not sure how I find this site, it might have been from there too though. I always used to go on it back around that time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Netsdaily brought me to this site. But yeah I browse Nbadraft.net because of the updates they have on the upcoming drafts.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I'll check it every now and then to see players who are on the radar, like GT, and I also value their draft history a ton. Their analysis and stuff is worthless though in my opinion.


same.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

I don't even think Maurer values the site anymore as he has his own separate draft site. I was looking at that and saw he offers a premium membership that costs $255 for a year. lol FOH


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I like the site because it helps me learn more about foreign players that are under the NBA radar. For instance, if it wasn't around I would have no clue who the hell Milos Teodosic is.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> I'll check it every now and then to see players who are on the radar, like *GT*, and I also value their draft history a ton. Their analysis and stuff is worthless though in my opinion.


Gary Trent?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I think most of us with 2003 registration dates in this forum are here because of nbadraft.net.


yep


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

silverpaw1786 said:


> Gary Trent?


Geaux Tigers, formerly Jsimo.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The site loss all credibility when they allowed Ivan Chareiev's team to use them and give him a high ranking.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Not necessarily sure if this is an indignation of NBADraft, but more of a realization not to take there projections too seriously that much in advance. Can't expect them to do that well in advance eiter, but its funny in Augut, Septenber, October every year people still take them as the bible.

Loren Woods #1, Terrence Morris #7 (that guy should have left early... cost him mills) http://web.archive.org/web/20000816180458/http://nbadraft.net/ 

James White #3, Varejao #4, Duhon #5, Paulding #6, Loncar (???) #7 http://web.archive.org/web/20020925090117/http://nbadraft.net/ 


On Jan 2, 2004 they actually had a pretty accurate mock compared to what really happened... except Charaeiev was #10 http://web.archive.org/web/20040402100224/nbadraft.net/index.asp

http://web.archive.org/web/20040609172525/nbadraft.net/chiriaevstory.asp LOL!


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I look at nbadraft.net but I don't read it.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I think most of us with 2003 registration dates in this forum are here because of nbadraft.net.


TRUTH


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Not necessarily sure if this is an indignation of NBADraft, but more of a realization not to take there projections too seriously that much in advance. Can't expect them to do that well in advance eiter, but its funny in Augut, Septenber, October every year people still take them as the bible.
> 
> Loren Woods #1, Terrence Morris #7 (that guy should have left early... cost him mills) http://web.archive.org/web/20000816180458/http://nbadraft.net/
> 
> ...


when you do mock drafts half a year in advance, it's always gonna look stupid...i remember seeing josh mcroberts as top 5 multiple times here and at draftexpress.....the only reason i joined here is cause i found the link on NBADRAFT.net, and when the actual nbadraft.net forums were down i actually thought this forum was down, later realizing, it was actually 2 different forums.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> I don't even think Maurer values the site anymore as he has his own separate draft site. I was looking at that and saw he offers a premium membership that costs $255 for a year. lol FOH


Ummm my premium is not for NBA prospects or anybody that is a top 125 prospect. I didn't really do it for Joe Sixpack more for overseas teams that I got tired of asking me about players that could play in thier leagues. I mean every single prospect or potential prospects like Derrick Rose, Beasley and even Brumbaugh are free. Guys who are waaaaayyyyy under the radar are in the premium part. Stay Blessed


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> when you do mock drafts half a year in advance, it's always gonna look stupid...i remember seeing josh mcroberts as top 5 multiple times here and at draftexpress.....the only reason i joined here is cause i found the link on NBADRAFT.net, and when the actual nbadraft.net forums were down i actually thought this forum was down, later realizing, it was actually 2 different forums.


real talk


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> I think most of us with 2003 registration dates in this forum are here because of nbadraft.net.


I was there before I was here. Remember the Vince Carter blue background? I'm 99% sure about that. It's fallen off just like certain other sites.


----------

